# How many females in 10 Gallon?



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been planning to get another 10 gallon to start a little sorority but I still don't know how many females I should put. Any advice? Thanks. :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I just asked Dramaqueen this about a day or two ago. She says max six but six is pushing the bioload. No less than four though. Looks like Captain America as a name is popular. My fiance' named mine that. Hes the guy in my avatar. He's still pretty young.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't even risk four - five is a much safer number, but six is even better. Definitely go for six.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I would suggest getting your twitching guy in the half gallon a good size home before trying this. How is he doing anyway?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

callistra said:


> I would suggest getting your twitching guy in the half gallon a good size home before trying this. How is he doing anyway?


He's fine. Not twitching anymore but I'm still not positive that he's better.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

5-6 but make sure there are lots of hidey spots! I'm planning on starting up a 6 girl sorority in March.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aww... you keep a betta in a half gal? That's sad.

Anyways, 6 is a perfect number. I have seven, but thats because i have a whack of plants in there, and I got a deal on 7.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Aww... you keep a betta in a half gal? That's sad.
> 
> Anyways, 6 is a perfect number. I have seven, but thats because i have a whack of plants in there, and I got a deal on 7.


That's kinda rude but he LOVES it. He has room to swim at least it's better than being in a bag with an inch of water (HINT HINT TO PETSTORES) If I put him divided in the 10 gallon he might leave some sickness on it and my other fish will get sick and please I don't want tht.

On the other hand: Thanks!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

But it really isnt much room to swim, and I imagine it's difficult for you to heat it properly. If you get him a 1g+ setup, you can get a heater for him. They don't make heaters for half gallons. :/ I didn't mean to sound rude, but I just think its unfortunate he doesn't get the space to be as active as he could be.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> But it really isnt much room to swim, and I imagine it's difficult for you to heat it properly. If you get him a 1g+ setup, you can get a heater for him. They don't make heaters for half gallons. :/ I didn't mean to sound rude, but I just think its unfortunate he doesn't get the space to be as active as he could be.


+1

I'm one for at least 1g tanks for bettas unless it's temporary. I understand many many fish (including my boy Garland) freak out in anything bigger than a 1.5g, but I'm gonna try it again with these nice 3g tanks I've found. They're only 12 bucks at Petsupermarket if you have one near you!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> But it really isnt much room to swim, and I imagine it's difficult for you to heat it properly. If you get him a 1g+ setup, you can get a heater for him. They don't make heaters for half gallons. :/ I didn't mean to sound rude, but I just think its unfortunate he doesn't get the space to be as active as he could be.


It's Okay. I'll try to get him a kit either today or tomorrow. What heater is good to use?
I have a petland around me. I'm praying I won't accidently find a gorgeous betta like how I accidently got Captain America.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, the brand of heater depends on what size of tank you get. Tetra brand heaters are usually a bust, although some people have luck with them. Hagen Elite is a great series. Heaters for the smaller tanks generally work well, just remember to get a thermometer ($2) to make sure the temp stays in the 78-82F range


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

If you need a cheap heater the Tetra isn't the best, but it would work if you don't have enough money for a better one. They work well in my 1 gallon and 2 gallon. Don't get it for a 10 gallon.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are controllable, right? Because my other heater almost fried my betta but thankfully he survived. (Captain America)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tetra heaters are not, no. Thats why they're hit-or-miss. Hagen Elite brand is adjustable. Hydor Theo is adjustable, and also a good brand.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Tetra heaters are not, no. Thats why they're hit-or-miss. Hagen Elite brand is adjustable. Hydor Theo is adjustable, and also a good brand.


How much do those cost?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I would go by the "at least 2 gallons per fish rule." For a ten gallon 5 in my opinion is the best option, but the more the merrier. I wouldn't push it over 6 though, on account of your tank size.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say I have 2 tetra heaters (2-15gal) for my betta, and they do keep the water at 76F. Every heater brand seems to have that random, defective heater, so you do have to keep a watch on em. I always keep my boxes and receipt for as long as the store would be willing to take the item back, just in case.
+1 to a123andproof though, I don't think they'd hold up well in a tank over 5gallons, so you'd have to go a level higher for them.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

StarBetta said:


> That's kinda rude but he LOVES it. He has room to swim at least it's better than being in a bag with an inch of water (HINT HINT TO PETSTORES) If I put him divided in the 10 gallon he might leave some sickness on it and my other fish will get sick and please I don't want tht.
> 
> On the other hand: Thanks!


Half gallon just isn't big enough. That aside, the problem with your half gallon is you aren't keeping it clean enough or heated enough and he was exhibiting advanced signs of ammonia poisoning. To take care of a betta in a half gallon would be incredibly hard.. daily water changes and designating a betta room in the 80s to maintain his temp. He isn't going to live more than a year or two or maybe a little longer if he's particularly hardy the way you described in your help thread. I'm sorry. Don't meant to be cruel but based on your last thread he just isn't getting what he needs so I hope you choose to change your care practices. And I know in yet another thread you've got a majorly overstocked 10g including putting a betta in with a goldfish and you said you couldn't afford to fix it so I think maybe you should focus on the fish you have instead of trying to set up a new 10g sorority. Sorry if this sounds harsh but think about maximizing the quality of life of what you already own before you invest in more.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Based on what callistra just said, I agree with her. Wouldn't you rather have your fish living the best lives you can give them before getting more? Half gallon is better than a cup, but you want him to have a comfy life. I'm sure he'd be happier in a 2.5gal heated, which would cost you under $30 to get. The hint hint to pet stores was a rather immature comment I find, you shouldn't look at them if your own guy has ammonia poisoning himself. You know, "clean your own backyard before looking into your neighbor's." 
Also, if you can't afford to fix your current problems, how do you have enough money to start a 10gal sorority, which needs a ton of decor and such to keep the fish happy and safe?

I'm sorry if that sounded harsh or rude, everyone here just wants to help you provide for your fish.


----------

